# Teledat 430 LAN DSL-Modem & ACER WLAN 116 Broadband Router



## Experience1986 (2. August 2004)

Hi,

kann es sein das der ACER WLAN 116 Broadband Router, wenn man ihn auf das Teledat 430 LAN DSL-Modem hängt keine Verbindung zu AOL aufbauen kann? Ohne Router, nur über das Teledat Modem scheint die Verbindung zu AOL zu funktionieren, allerdings nicht vom Computer per WLAN (zum Router -> Teledat).

Ist das ein bekanntes Problem, oder ist das eher ein spezielles Problem?

Viel mehr genauere Angaben kann ich leider nicht machen, da ich das Problem auf der  Arbeit habe, und die Hardware nicht vor mir steht.

Ich hab bereits gegoogelt, allerdings nichts richtiges gefunden.

Wär gut wenn einer eine Lösung wüsste.


----------



## greynox (15. August 2004)

Hi,
würd gerne wissen ob du den Router nur an das Modem angeschlossen hast ohne weitere Einstellungen vor zu nehmen!? Weil im Configurations Menu des Routers must du vorher noch Benutzername, Passwort und die IP vom Provider (IP eingeben ist beim mir beim DLink-624+ optional)eingeben was du von AOL gekriegt hast  der Router wählt sich dann Automatisch ein.

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------

